# Halloween Havoc Video



## EffnDan (Oct 12, 2009)

Here is our Halloween video for 2009.

Jeff and Dan are tying to figure out what to do for Halloween, but when they get a strange phone call inviting them to a halloween party, things take a turn for the worse. Fine out what happens in Halloween havoc! 

**WARNING: This video has course language and may be unsuitable for young viewers. Viewer Discression is Advised.**

YouTube - Halloween Havoc


for more great skits check out YouTube - EffnDan's Channel


----------



## EffnDan (Oct 12, 2009)

Part 2 is out for those who are interested.

Once again...***EXTREME WARNING: this video features EXTREME VIOLENCE and may not be suitable for younger viewers. DO NOT watch this video is you are easily offended***


----------

